#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  Link error - storing site

## Funmaker

ik ben het gewoon om via de link http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/ hier op het forum te geraken maar die werkt niet meer is dit normaal?

----------


## Kevin_DM

Net als het 2ehands gedeelte, waar plots log-ins gevraagd worden ?

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

Ik dacht dat ze voor snuffelsite een nieuwe site aan het maken zijn.

Misschien de verhuizing?

----------


## Dirk Wijnen

heb ik vandaag ook nog meegemaakt

----------


## moderator

http://www.forums.licht-geluid.nl/forums/

die werkt (weer)

Komt t.z.t. vast een uitlegje van de admin over het waarom, van de snuffelsite weet ik net zoveel als jullie er van weten: er komt een nieuwe, maar die wordt eerst getest.

----------


## admin

Het is nog even onbekend waardoor we deze storing hebben. Excuses voor het eventuele ongemak.

----------


## Funmaker

np  :Smile:  maar heb die link als hotlink  :Stick Out Tongue:  en das handig ik kan die aanpassen als het niet meer mocht aan de gang te krijgen zijn  :Wink:  maar als hij zowiezo moet werken dan wacht ik wel eventjes  :Wink:

----------

